# Emerge -U world non funge [Risolto]

## Danilo

Come da topic non riesco a fare un emerge world

```

emerge -Up world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2517, in ?

    if not mydepgraph.xcreate(myaction):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1109, in xcreate

    myeb=portage.portdb.xmatch("bestmatch-visible",mydep)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4690, in xmatch

    myval=best(self.xmatch("match-visible",None,mydep,mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4701, in xmatch

    myval=match_from_list(mydep,self.xmatch("list-visible",None,mydep,mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4687, in xmatch

    myval=self.gvisible(self.visible(self.cp_list(mykey)))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4782, in gvisible

    myaux=db["/"]["porttree"].dbapi.aux_get(mycpv, ["KEYWORDS"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4535, in aux_get

    if doregen or not self.eclassdb.is_current(cat,pkg,self.auxdb[cat][pkg]["INHERITED"].split()):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4380, in is_current

    self.setup_package(cat, pkg)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4357, in setup_package

    self.packages[cat] = self.dbmodule(self.cachedir, cat+"-eclass", [], uid, portage_gid)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_db_cpickle.py", line 23, in __init__

    self.db = mypickle.load()

EOFError

```

Ho gia' fatto sia un emerge -webrsync e ho lo stesso problema ora dopo aver scaricato e messo a mano il portage non so piu' cosa fare .

Il worldfile sembra essere a posto 

Qualche idea?Last edited by Danilo on Sat Mar 13, 2004 10:08 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143863&highlight=bestmatchvisible

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non dovrebbe essere un FAQ.

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143863&highlight=bestmatchvisible

 

Fatto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Danilo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143863&highlight=bestmatchvisible 
> 
> Fatto

 

Risolto o no?

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143863&highlight=bestmatchvisible

 

Fatto

----------

